

Stop asking me for my email address - brownbat
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/01/10/stop-asking-me-for-my-email-address/

======
chany2
"But for now, the sweet lady at the boutique just has this:
privacyreporter@stopaskingme.com." \-- Haha

I actually think that them asking for my email is okay. Or give them a fake or
my junk email.

Because, sooner or later, they want to tap our actual identity, or ask our
Facebook account or Twitter account. Query our information there...

